# Moving to Toronto...??



## littlelee27 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi,
I am considering moving to Toronto beginning of next year.
I have Canadian citizenship ( through my parents) so don't need to worry too much about Visa and entry etc.
Having been to Toronto for Family etc the sites and what to do are pretty much covered. years of experiencing it on holidays!!
I am wondering if anyone can help with following info:
I work as a secretary and would like to know what to expect salary wise (what would be good and what would be okay), tax and deductions, and holiday entitlement.
Also do UK titles such as PA, Team secretary, EA hold true in Toronto or would they be classed as/ called something else??

Any help would be wicked!
Thanks.


----------



## Hessi (Mar 17, 2009)

littlelee27 said:


> Hi,
> I am considering moving to Toronto beginning of next year.
> I have Canadian citizenship ( through my parents) so don't need to worry too much about Visa and entry etc.
> Having been to Toronto for Family etc the sites and what to do are pretty much covered. years of experiencing it on holidays!!
> ...


Hey littlelee27, 
I will be moving by the end of Oct. I am heading for TO as well, since my girlfriend lives and works there. She got a job as an administrative assistant and is working her way up now. She gets paid hourly and is making decent money now (40h/week).
I guess it depends on what you expect money wise...
as far as holidays go, if she doesn't work she doesn't make money. but usually 15 working days are usual in Canada. 
can't really give any advice with the titles, but maybe other users do...
hope I was able to help a bit
cheers


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

littlelee27 said:


> Hi,
> I am considering moving to Toronto beginning of next year.
> I have Canadian citizenship ( through my parents) so don't need to worry too much about Visa and entry etc.
> Having been to Toronto for Family etc the sites and what to do are pretty much covered. years of experiencing it on holidays!!
> ...


PA and EA are in common use but I haven't heard the term Team Secretary. I assume that's someone who works for more than one person. With the increase in computer literacy/Blackberrys/emails many PA and EA positions have been eliminated.


----------

